# vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF



## degl (22. Dezember 2012)

@all,

so wie ich es erwartet habe und auch gehofft, ist der LSFV-SH nach seiner außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung in Bargstedt aus dem VDSF zum 31.12.2013 ausgetreten.
Die Entscheidung wurde mit sehr großer Mehrheit der Deligierten Mitglieder getroffen.

Und nun wird es sich zeigen, ob die aus meiner Sicht unwürdigen Verhandlungen um eine "Fusion" aller deutschen Angler noch gelingen kann, oder ob es jetzt erstmal wieder von ganz von vorn losgehen muß(sollte)

Wird ne spannende Zeit.

Im übrigen danke ich den Verantwortlichen in Kiel über ihr Verhalten, nach dem aus der "unbeteiligten Öffentlichkeit"(in großen Teilen jedenfalls) jede Menge Kritik auf sie eingestürmt ist..........sie kurzfristig den demokratischen Weg gegangen sind und IHRE Angler haben entscheiden lassen.............

Wenn ich die "Stimmung" im Bundesgebiet richtig einschätze, wird es noch ein langer Weg, bis wir alle gemeinsam in einem Boot sitzen.

Manchmal bin ich ehrlich froh, das ich in Schleswig-Holstein angeln darf#6

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*

Hääää?????

Noch nicht begriffen?



> Und nun wird es sich zeigen, ob aus meiner Sicht die unwürdigen Verhandlungen um eine "Fusion" aller deutschen Angler noch gelingen kann, oder ob es jetzt erstmal wieder von ganz von vorn losgehen muß(sollte)



NDS hat schon klar öffentlich gemacht, diesen Weg mit dieser "Fusion" nicht mitgehen zu wollen.

Da ist vollkommen wurscht, was in SH abgestimmt wird zu einem VDSF-Austritt von denen - oder ob in China ein Sack Reis umfällt.


Natürlich muss das von vorne losgehen, sonst gibts keinen einheitlichen Verband-  und es ging nie um die Einheit der Angler, nur um die Einheit der Verbände!

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251073
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254524

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254805

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254750


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*

Hallo,



> kurzfristig den demokratischen Weg gegangen sind und IHRE Angler haben entscheiden lassen.............


Ich dachte, da wären Deligierte |bigeyes gewesen?


----------



## degl (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich dachte, da wären Deligierte |bigeyes gewesen?



Ja.......von der Basis ausgesucht

Wir trafen uns ne Woche vorher schon

gruß degl


----------



## degl (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hääää?????
> 
> Noch nicht begriffen?
> 
> ...



DU hast soviel "Zeugs" geschrieben, da denke ich über "das Begreifen" eben anders

gruß degl


----------



## Knispel (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1...rklaert-vorsorglich-den-austritt-aus-dem-vdsf


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*

Hallo,



> Natürlich muss das von vorne losgehen, sonst gibts keinen einheitlichen  Verband-  und es ging nie um die Einheit der Angler, nur um die Einheit  der Verbände!



Ich denke, das man dann zwei einheitliche Verbände anstreben sollte,



einen für Angler
und einen Funktionäre
Im letzteren können dann ja Bayern und S-H eintreten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*



degl schrieb:


> Manchmal bin ich ehrlich froh, das ich in Schleswig-Holstein angeln darf#6
> 
> gruß degl



Da kannst Du auch froh drüber sein, solange Du das noch kannst.


----------



## prinz1 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*

bei den letzten 2 sätzen dieser erklärung krieg ich doch das kotxxen!

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/125-neuigkeiten-2012/1034-lsfv-erklaert-vorsorglich-den-austritt-aus-dem-vdsf

ja, sag mal, haben die es denn noch nicht geschnallt???
erst fusion, dann probleme lösen??????
hör mir auf ! wer ist froh über den lsfv s-h ?????
viel spaß mit den herren und damen in s-h!

der prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*



> DU hast soviel "Zeugs" geschrieben, da denke ich über "das Begreifen" eben anders


Nicht was ich geschrieben habe - was NDS dazu veröffentlicht und geschrieben hat, ist maßgeblich.

Und das ist eindeutig:
Keinen DAFV auf dieser aktuell geplanten Grundlage mit dem LSFV-NDS...

Daher isses vollkommen wurscht, ob sich SH den Erpresserkündigern anschliesst oder nicht...

NDS macht den Scheixx nicht mit - und das ist gut so........


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*

Hallo,

vorallem sollte sich ein zukünftiger Bundesverband für Angler überlegen, ob solche Verbände wie S-H (in der heutigen Struktur und Besetzung) überhaupt zugelassen werden !


----------



## antonio (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*

das ist doch nur ein rumgeeiere oder ein drehen wie die fahne im wind.
wenn sie konsequent wären, würden sie ohne wenn und aber austreten nach der gescheiterten fusion.
es hat sich doch nix geändert.
wenn die "fusion" durchgedrückt wird unter den bisherigen umständen, dann nehmen sie ihre kündigung zurück, sie sind also keinen deut besser als der jetzige bv oder sie drehen sich wie die fahne im wind, heute so morgen so.
das ist doch alles weichgespühlt.

antonio


----------



## degl (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*

Mal im Ernst: wer glaubt denn zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt und auch mittelfristig an eine erfolgreiche"Fusion".........;+;+

Und ein Austritt ist erstmal nicht vor dem 31.21.2013 möglich.....das ist nun mal so.

Und wenn euch die "Neuigkeiten" aus SH am "Arxxx" vorbeigehen....dann kann zumindest ich damit leben.

gruß degl


----------



## antonio (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*



degl schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: wer glaubt denn zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt und auch mittelfristig an eine erfolgreiche"Fusion".........;+;+
> 
> Und ein Austritt ist erstmal nicht vor dem 31.21.2013 möglich.....das ist nun mal so.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*

Sich nach dem Wind ddrehen ist das erstmal nicht.
Der LSFV SH hat vorsorglich gekündigt und werden den VDSF verlassen wenn es zu keiner Fusion kommt.
Unter welchen Bedingungen diese Fusion nun Zustande kommen soll, darüber haben sie sich nicht ausgelassen.
Bzw. nach den derzeitigen Verlautbarungen stellen sie eine Fusion über jegliche Bedenken und undemokratischen Verhalten.
Also, wird deren Linie unverändert durchgezogen.
Wenn die Delegierten der Vereine in SH der selben Meinungen sind ..bitte.
Ist ein demokratisches Land und ich respektiere die Demokratie. 
Offensichtlich wurde ausreichend informiert.

Ich finde dieses "weiter so" eigentlich ziemlich egoistisch.
Warum bemüht man sich nicht um Aufklärung und Information aller Landesdelegierten?

Ach, ich vergass..die interessieren nicht nur SH.

Und dann einen einheitlichen Bundesverband? Also Leistungen die andere erbringen schnorren?


----------



## hugo haschisch (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*



degl schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: wer glaubt denn zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt und auch mittelfristig an eine erfolgreiche"Fusion".........;+;+
> 
> Und ein Austritt ist erstmal nicht vor dem* 31.21.2013 *möglich.....das ist nun mal so.
> 
> ...



das datum sollte aber noch geändert werden|uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*

Manche sind froh, dass sie in SH leben und angeln. Ich bin mittlerweile auch froh, dass ich hier wohne, denn dadurch habe ich es nicht so weit nach Dänemark. Da darf ich noch angeln, ohne Einschränkungen und Auflagen, von Funktionären die teilweise sicherlich noch nie geangelt haben. Sonst könnte man so einen Schwachsinn nicht verzapfen! Mal schauen wann wir Nachtangelverbote etc. hier haben. Es gibt ja hier oben einige Leute die sich so manch Eigentor schießen, indem sie sich mit Angelgegnern verbünden...#d#d#d Und dann der Satz "Im Interesse der Angler..." Der Minderheit der organisierten Angler? Es betrifft aber alle Angler! Boah gehen die mir auf den Zeiger...Und es ist kein Ende in Sicht, denn ich glaube die Posten werden vererbt- vererbt an Leute die das Funktionärsbuch bei der geburt unter den Arm geschoben bekommen haben. 

"Funktionärsbuch oder wie rette ich mein ICH über die Zeit"

Kapitel 1: Ich klebe an meinem Posten 
Kapitel 2: Es geht um mich und nicht um die Angler 
Kapitel 3: Was interessiert mich mein Geschätz von gestern Kapitel 4: Angeln für Theoretiker
Kapitel 5: Schwachsinnige Argumente für den Erhalt der Sportfischerprüfung
Kapitel 6: Wirtschaftliche Grundlagen in Verbänden ignorieren
Kapitel 7: Wie stelle ich sicher, dass meine Mitglieder keine Informationen erhalten
Kapitel 8: Die Nase im Wind
Kapitel 9: Das organisierte Abnicken der Mitglieder
Kapite 10: Delegierte fühlen sich geschmeichelt und werden Ja-sager

Habe ich etwas vergessen...?

Ich wünsche Euch schöne und besinnliche Feiertage!


----------



## Norbi (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*

Solange wie gewisse Leute das Brandmal des VDSF auf der A-Backe haben wird sich nichts ändern!!


----------



## degl (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*



hugo haschisch schrieb:


> das datum sollte aber noch geändert werden|uhoh:



Sorry  Zahlendreher|uhoh:

31.12.2013

gruß degl


----------



## antonio (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: vorsorglicher Austritt aus dem VDSF*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sich nach dem Wind ddrehen ist das erstmal nicht.
> Der LSFV SH hat vorsorglich gekündigt und werden den VDSF verlassen wenn es zu keiner Fusion kommt.
> Unter welchen Bedingungen diese Fusion nun Zustande kommen soll, darüber haben sie sich nicht ausgelassen.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------

